# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 30v V6 Timing Belt Kits!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If there's one job on your A6 that won't tolerate shortcuts or mistakes, it's a timing belt replacement. There are no Mulligans, no do-overs to be had. Get it right the first time, or pay.

We know what it takes to do this job. That's why our Ultimate timing belt kits include the things you need to do a trouble-free, lasting t-belt service: premium timing belt plus tensioners, rollers, seals, water pump and thermostat. Move up to kits with coolant and our special cam locking tool, as needed.

ECS Ultimate Plus Timing Belt Kit comes with the following components:


 Timing Belt
 Idler Roller
 Tensioner Roller
 Hydraulic Tensioner
 Relay Lever for Hydraulic Tensioner
 Water Pump
 Cam Seal - Two
 Crank/Oil Pump Seal
 Thermostat
 Thermostat O-Ring
 Accessory Drive Belt
 1.5 Liter Bottle of G13 Coolant - Two


*When do-overs are not an option...*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits: 
Audi A6 V6 30V (2.8L 30v 1998-2001) (3.0L 30v 2002-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions.

Jason


----------

